# entry level boat for the bay



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Starting to look for an entry level boat. Been kayaking but would like to get a boat also to take the kids with me.

What would be considered an entry level basic boat that would be safe heading to the islands along the CBBT?

Would a 19' Carolina skiff be okay on a decent day?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

A 19' Skiff would be fine on most days. Some of the newer models really cut down on amount of spray you take, and are much smoother in a chop that the older ones.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Mako makes a 181 that is low matince and has a very shallow draft but will not beat you to death when it's on plane like a flat bottom boat. It's been a very popular boat for bay fishing and we were sold out of them eairler on this year. 

http://www.mako-boats.com/boat/?boat=2813

PM me if you have a question.

May craft also makes a nice 17' bay boat but the price will start increasing


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I would recommend a v-hull boat for a smoother ride. Those skiff's will beat your teeth out on a rough day. 19 feet and up are generally good. I had an 18 foot and it did fine, but sometimes I had to pick my days.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Carolina Skiffs*

They ride better then you think they do!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

It's a big NO from me on the 19' Carolina Skiff as a bay boat. You'll be beat to death, even on a short trip to the third island.. Anybody that tells you different is faking the funk. Sure, you could pick your days and go, but who the hell wants to pick their days to go bay fishing, lol!!! There are lots of sturdy boats out there for open water, a Carolina Skiff isn't one of them.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I have an 18 foot center console with a v-hull and a 50hp johnson that can go anywhere in the bay and has a pretty decent ride. V-hull is very important and cant stress enough that you will need it in the bay. Just make sure the boat has a nice gas tank as you dont want to get one where your changing the little 5 gallon tanks out on the water. My tank is in the center console and holds about 16 gallons and that seems to last me all day and is easy to pull into lynnhaven and fill up after fishing the islands of the cbbt. Oh and get an easy load trailer so you can handle it by yourself. For a starter boat and trusting your family I wouldnt go under 18ft even though I have seen johnboats fishing the islands. My boat is rated up to an 115hp motor but if I repower I will go with a 90. My 50 is good on gas and will get me where I want to go but I have been caught out in a couple storms where a 90 would come in handy. Good luck to ya and make sure you get something with a newer motor where it will last ya for years.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

A Wellcraft V-20 has been said to be one of the most vesitile & dryest boats out there.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

togman said:


> A Wellcraft V-20 has been said to be one of the most vesitile & dryest boats out there.


I second the V-20. That's a _very_ seaworthy boat.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I would recommend the 19' McKee Craft. We been out to the light tower (about 15 miles off shore) in a 3-4' swell. It rode really nice for a smallish boat. 

Skunk


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

McKee's are like Whaler's too. Unsinkable because the fiberglass sandwich is foam cored. McKee's are very nice boats.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

You need a V hull or you'll be limited to the days NOAA says flat calm-very rare.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I run an 18ft CC with a deep v and south carolina bow to push that spray out and downward. I wouldn't go any smaller! I am also all against the skiff. Great for they are designed for but unless you get a seachaser model with the DeepV your going to get beat to hell and all that spray your throwing from your flat bottom will be all in your face on a crosswind. Not to mention your days will be more limited. Besides, have you looked at the bilge on those things? Nonexistent. Most of them hold a gallon or something stupid. My big thing when I bought my boat was a self-bailing cockpit. Thats the holes in the floor that will run water out before it ever reaches your bilge. If you have been out on the bay for any time you know how fast it can get ugly out there. With a Mako as posted earlier the cheapest one I saw with a selfbailing cockpit last I checked at BPS was like 25,000 or something. I got my seapro for 15,000 with a 90 hrs 2 stroke Yami new in 03." Even came with hydraulic steering, all stainless componets, holds 50 gal. 10 year tranferable warranty, I Love It! i But if you got the money, get a 21ft, you get allot more boat, everything is way deeper with higher sidewalls. I'm very pleased with my 18 but i gotta go when its 1-2ft seas too. By no means get a flatbottom and try to get that selfbailing pit if you can. Good luck


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Take a look at the 18 foot parker center console it has a nice ride with enough room to fish from.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies so far. :fishing:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I was reading an article in "The Official Hampton Roads Fishing Guide" magazine about boating clubs that allow to enjoy boating without owning. 
I guess it's sorta like a timeshare. Locally they operate out of Va Beach, Portsmouth, Hampton and Williamsburg.

Info on the magazine is at Hrfishingguide.com

Good stuff in the Summer 08-09 issue. The magazine is free. Farm Fresh and Kroger grocery stores have them on the entrance way racks with the Portfolio, Apt Guide, etc.....

No...I'm not spamming. Just passing along a tip to good reading. It does mention P&S of course.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Thrifty - I have never heard anything good abuot thoses deals. Boats get beat up pretty quick, not being able to get the boat you desire, etc etc. I am pretty sure there was a thread about them on this board a while back. Possibly on a different board?? But of course, to each his own. 

And I still say a Skiff is fine in the Bay. The v-hull skiffs would be the preferred way to go, but I have been out in the Bay many times on a flat bottom. Have been on flat calm days and on nasty days. It isnt like you are running around all day, you are stopping to fish. Yeah you want some comfort, but I will always be an advocate of a skiff.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

becoyote said:


> Starting to look for an entry level boat. Been kayaking but would like to get a boat also to take the kids with me.
> 
> What would be considered an entry level basic boat that would be safe heading to the islands along the CBBT?
> 
> Would a 19' Carolina skiff be okay on a decent day?


19' Carolina skiff is fine, I've been out there in one and I'm no youngster.
Personally I don't need to ride in seas that I wouldn't want to fish in.
There is no perfect boat. but if you want to also get back in the skinny water where the fish are feeding you'l need a flat bottom boat.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Boat*

There are lots of great boats on the market. I really like the Parker and Privateer. You will not find a tougher boat than a Privateer. I would put them against any boat on the market. I have toured their factory and they are tanks.I don't think anything even comes close to the amount of glass in their boats. If you hit the side of one with your elbow it is like hitting a brick wall.They are very stiff even when you pound them they will not shake or shimmy. They have a shallow draft but are very safe in rough seas. They make 18 to 21 ft skiffs that are very safe and stable. Their 21 to 26 footers are very ocean capable. But that being said they are not cheap. But when you sell it it will hold its value.My advice is buy the best boat you can afford.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

How 'bout one of them thar' "Sea Fox" models?? I heard you'll have plate's & screws installed in your body after a ride in one of them....never did it...just hear-say. 

Skunk


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

SkunApe, for an fyi for you. I've driven a 20 ft seafox in a 2-3 ft chop. Maybe a bit more chop buy whos countin. I thought they were nice boats (still do), seem to be built well, the gunwhales were high enough to give your knees something to balance on in rougher water. The ride to me was fine. It was rough, but the water was rough and lets face it your not gonna find an entry level bayboat thats not gonna give you a rough ride when it turns into a washing machine out there. But i thought the ride was pretty standard. I also love how some of them have that area on the stern where the motor sits back a yard or so. I think that looks good. But after doing some research on em I didn't like the storage areas. Anytime you have a cubby hole under the front platform that sucks im my opinion. I like it when the entire platform lifts up. You can't ever find crap in one of those cubby holes . Especially if its rough. You also didn't get any stainless steel rings, steering wheel, hydraulic steering etc. on the 18ft. When you step into the 20ft+ thats when they start hooking it up with the bells and whistles. If you want a cheap, strong, reliable CC another one thats is a great deal for the money is a Maycraft. Allot of them aren't finished on the inside so you get alot more room out of a smaller boat. Just depends on what you can spend. My suggestion whatever you get go big on the boat, don't spend all your money to be the cool fast guy. That don't matter a bit when you anchored. Good Luck.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info Out Sick. Like I said, never been on a Sea Fox, just conveying what I heard on other sites. 

Also, BECOYOTE, if you want, we can hook up and rent a 19' McKee Craft from Little Creek (the Base) for a day. It's about $125 for a 24hr period + gas. It's got 4 stroke 90 HP Yamaha on it, so it sips gas. Get 4 folks on there, and the price is right! I've taken that boat out a few times and was very impressed w/ the ride, speed and layout. We could even put the yaks on board and head to the Eastern Shore for some sick Drum fishin'. Shoot me a PM, as we got a trip lined up for later this month. 

Skunk


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

okay so how about something like this?
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/834750242.html

I'm not ready to pull the trigger on anything just yet but that is a good fit for the pocket book.

Skunk, I'll shoot you a pm on Pirates.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm looking at either a Parker and a Jones Brothers.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

There is a 20-21 ft I think it is a Mako center console for sale on Norfolk naval station. I will try and get the info fer ya.


----------

